# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کدام گرایش زبان انگلیسی آینده بهتری دارد؟ از نظر ادامه تحصیل در خارج

## aryan1

سلام دوستان
به نظر شما کدام یک از گرایش های زبان انگلیسی آینده بهتری دارد از نظر تحصیل و ادامه در خارج از کشور؟

1) زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی

2) آموزش زبان انگلیسی

3) مترجمی زبان انگلیسی

واقعا ممنون میشم راهنمایی و روشنگری کنید.

----------


## aryan1

یه لطفی بکنید و من رو راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

من بعنوان کسی که رشتش آموزش زبان انگلیسیه، و کسی که دوستش از مترجمی به آموزش تغییر رشته داده، نظرم اینه که رشته های آموزش زبان انگلیسی، مترجمی و ادبیات به ترتیبی که نوشتم آینده خوبی دارن، هم از لحاظ بازار و هم از لحاظ ادامه در خارج. 
حالا توی خارج از کشور شاید تا حدودی بخاطر ارتباط بین دو زبان و نیاز به ترجمه، رشته مترجمی بهتر باشه ولی داخل کشور مسلما آموزش آینده بهتر و گسترده تری داره.

موفق باشید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Django

آموزش زبان بهتره

----------


## aryan1

> آموزش زبان بهتره


واقعا ممنون از راهنمایی تون. دوست داشتم اگر امکانش براتون فراهمه کمی هم راجع به دلایل انتخاب تون بیشتر توضیح بدین. متشکرم

----------


## aryan1

> من بعنوان کسی که رشتش آموزش زبان انگلیسیه، و کسی که دوستش از مترجمی به آموزش تغییر رشته داده، نظرم اینه که رشته های آموزش زبان انگلیسی، مترجمی و ادبیات به ترتیبی که نوشتم آینده خوبی دارن، هم از لحاظ بازار و هم از لحاظ ادامه در خارج. 
> حالا توی خارج از کشور شاید تا حدودی بخاطر ارتباط بین دو زبان و نیاز به ترجمه، رشته مترجمی بهتر باشه ولی داخل کشور مسلما آموزش آینده بهتر و گسترده تری داره.
> 
> موفق باشید


خیلی عالی - ممنون

----------


## setareh777

> من بعنوان کسی که رشتش آموزش زبان انگلیسیه، و کسی که دوستش از مترجمی به آموزش تغییر رشته داده، نظرم اینه که رشته های آموزش زبان انگلیسی، مترجمی و ادبیات به ترتیبی که نوشتم آینده خوبی دارن، هم از لحاظ بازار و هم از لحاظ ادامه در خارج. 
> حالا توی خارج از کشور شاید تا حدودی بخاطر ارتباط بین دو زبان و نیاز به ترجمه، رشته مترجمی بهتر باشه ولی داخل کشور مسلما آموزش آینده بهتر و گسترده تری داره.
> 
> موفق باشید


چقد احتمال میدید اموزش زبان بتونه جذب اموزش پرورش بشه ؟ یکم اشباع نشده؟ مثلا شما برنامه ایندتون چیه چقدر بهش مطمئنید؟

----------


## konkoor98

> سلام دوستان
> به نظر شما کدام یک از گرایش های زبان انگلیسی آینده بهتری دارد از نظر تحصیل و ادامه در خارج از کشور؟
> 
> 1) زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی
> 
> 2) آموزش زبان انگلیسی
> 
> 3) مترجمی زبان انگلیسی
> 
> واقعا ممنون میشم راهنمایی و روشنگری کنید.



اگه دنبال پولی برو زبان چینی دانشگاه تهران آیندت تضمینه  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## sajad564

> من بعنوان کسی که رشتش آموزش زبان انگلیسیه، و کسی که دوستش از مترجمی به آموزش تغییر رشته داده، نظرم اینه که رشته های آموزش زبان انگلیسی، مترجمی و ادبیات به ترتیبی که نوشتم آینده خوبی دارن، هم از لحاظ بازار و هم از لحاظ ادامه در خارج. 
> حالا توی خارج از کشور شاید تا حدودی بخاطر ارتباط بین دو زبان و نیاز به ترجمه، رشته مترجمی بهتر باشه ولی داخل کشور مسلما آموزش آینده بهتر و گسترده تری داره.
> 
> موفق باشید


دوست عزیز میشه بنده رو هم ی راهنمایی بکنید...من رشتم کامپیوتر هستش ولی خب اکثر کتاب های بدرد بخور رشتمون زبان اصلی هستش بخاطر همین تصمیم گرفتم زبانمو قوی کنم ولی برای لغت هیچ منبع بدرد بخوری پیدا نکردم...504 و 4000 هزار واژه بودن که هردوشون زبان اصلی هستن(من اگه میتونستم لغت انگلیسی رو انگلیسی یاد بگیرم که دیگه...) کتاب برای یادگیری زبان هم اگر سراغ دارید ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Mono

> چقد احتمال میدید اموزش زبان بتونه جذب اموزش پرورش بشه ؟ یکم اشباع نشده؟ مثلا شما برنامه ایندتون چیه چقدر بهش مطمئنید؟


اگه میخواید وارد آ.پ بشید از طریق دانشگاه فرهنگیانه و کد رشته های مخصوص خودشو داره اونا رو باید انتخاب کنید به طور معمول هر استان دو سه نفر ظرفیت داره ولی تو سال های آینده ظرفیت احتمالا یکم بیشتر باشه.
جذب واسه کسایی که از مسیر دانشگاه های سراسری و آزاد و غیره میان سختتره ولی غیرممکن نیست.واسه دانشگاه فرهنگیان هم شما باید سعی کنی رتبه زیرهزار بیاری تو منطقه.

----------


## setareh777

> اگه میخواید وارد آ.پ بشید از طریق دانشگاه فرهنگیانه و کد رشته های مخصوص خودشو داره اونا رو باید انتخاب کنید به طور معمول هر استان دو سه نفر ظرفیت داره ولی تو سال های آینده ظرفیت احتمالا یکم بیشتر باشه.
> جذب واسه کسایی که از مسیر دانشگاه های سراسری و آزاد و غیره میان سختتره ولی غیرممکن نیست.واسه دانشگاه فرهنگیان هم شما باید سعی کنی رتبه زیرهزار بیاری تو منطقه.


مرسی عزیزم منم منظورم بصورت ازاد بود اخه هرسال دانشگاه فرهنگیان ازمون استخدامی برگزار میکنه

----------


## aryan1

خب دوستان سال نو مبارک
یه تحقیق کاملی انجام دادم و چارت درسی هر سه رشته رو دیدم. با 2 نفر از اساتید این رشته ها صحبت کردم.
به نظر میرسه هیچ کدوم بازار کار مناسبی ندارند. دروس بسیار خشک هست. برای استخدام به رابطه نیاز هست. برای تدریس به مهارت بالا، شهرت، نوشتن چند کتاب!!!
من که کلا از رشته زبان زده شدم. الان به نظرم اصلا خوب نمیاد. نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> چقد احتمال میدید اموزش زبان بتونه جذب اموزش پرورش بشه ؟ یکم اشباع نشده؟ مثلا شما برنامه ایندتون چیه چقدر بهش مطمئنید؟


اشباع که مسلما شده، ولی سوای از مسئله اشباع، آموزش و پرورش 99 درصد دبیراشو از دانشگاه فرهنگیان جذب میکنه که اونم شرایط خاص خودش رو داره. حالا اگه بازم شانس رو کرد و نیرو کم داشتن، یه آزمون جذب معلم برگزار میکنن که قبول شده ها جذب اموزش و پرورش میشن
ولی عرفش اینه که کسی که وارد این رشته شده، چهارتا گزینه (یا بیشتر) جلوی روشه.
1. تو موسسه های خصوصی مشغول به کار شه
2. خودش یه موسسه بزنه
3. معلم کنکور و خصوصی بشه
4. تا دکتری ادامه بده و استاد دانشگاه بشه
که هر کدومشون سختی خودشون رو دارن. 
 درسته دوندگی زیاد داره، ولی رشته به نسبت محبوب و کارآمدیه و اگه حوصله و انرژیش رو داشته باشید، احتمال کسب فرصت شغلی براتون زیاده.  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> خب دوستان سال نو مبارک
> یه تحقیق کاملی انجام دادم و چارت درسی هر سه رشته رو دیدم. با 2 نفر از اساتید این رشته ها صحبت کردم.
> به نظر میرسه هیچ کدوم بازار کار مناسبی ندارند. دروس بسیار خشک هست. برای استخدام به رابطه نیاز هست. برای تدریس به مهارت بالا، شهرت، نوشتن چند کتاب!!!
> من که کلا از رشته زبان زده شدم. الان به نظرم اصلا خوب نمیاد. نظر شما چیه؟


دوست عزیز، حالا تر و خشکش بستگی به اون نگاهیه که به سمت این رشته میشه
سلیقه ایه. یکی ازش متنفره، درحالیکه یکی با عشق این درسا رو میخونه
در مورد استخدام هم خدمتتون عرض کنم که شما تو امروزِ مملکتمون یه شغل بهم معرفی کن که برای استخدامش نیاز به رابطه نباشه! دیگه همه گیر شده متاسفانه...
باید قبول کرد که هر چیزی سختی خاص خودش رو داره، حالا یکی با این قضیه کنار میاد، یکی نظرش عوض میشه و میره سراغ یه رشته ی دیگه...

----------


## Lord Alireza

سلام
بنظر من گرایش آموزش زبان خیلی بهتره چون اکثر دانشگاه ها دارن سمت آموزش محور میرن و حالت ترجمه محوری داره کمتر میشه.البته کسی که مترجمی میخونه میتونه تدریس کنه و برعکس.
برای ادامه تحصیل تا اونجایی که من میدونم برای آموزش استرالیا میتونه جای خوبی باشه.

----------

